# SrA Mark Forester



## JollyGreen (Sep 30, 2010)

Another sad day for AFSOC...

9/30/2010 - HURLBURT FIELD, Fla. -- An Air Force Special Operations Command combat controller died Sept. 29 while supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Senior Airman Mark A. Forester, 29, of Tuscaloosa, Ala., was killed while conducting combat operations with his Special Forces team in Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan. 

He was assigned to the 21st Special Tactics Squadron, Pope Air Force Base, N.C.

"Mark believed with all his heart in serving his God, his country and his family," said Maj. Edmund Loughran, 21 STS acting commander. "The unit mourns his loss, but we could not be more proud of his devotion to defending what he believed in most." 

The 21st STS will hold a memorial service honoring Airman Forester next week, the date and time has not yet been determined.

For more information, contact the Air Force Special Operations Command public affairs office at (850) 884-5515.

God Speed Air Commando


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 30, 2010)

Valhalla gets another one.
RIP Warrior- your mission is complete.


----------



## txpj007 (Sep 30, 2010)

guys are getting hit hard lately...it always come in two and threes...RIP bro...


----------



## Muppet (Oct 1, 2010)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Dame (Oct 1, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Oct 1, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> guys are getting hit hard lately...it always come in two and threes...



Agreed. 

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 1, 2010)

Blue Skies Warrior


----------



## MaxS1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

RIP..


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace Combat Controller....


----------



## rlowery60 (Oct 1, 2010)

R I P Airman


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another loss for our community. RIP, Warrior.


----------



## car (Oct 2, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Rest in Peace SrA Forester


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 2, 2010)

RIP SrA Forester.


----------



## tova (Oct 3, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2010)

If anyone would like to see his memorial site, here it is:

http://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=1586&tribute-to-an-american-hero-mark-forester


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Airman.


----------



## ZmanTX (Sep 29, 2015)

Rest in peace Gentlemen. Thank you for your service and sacrifice. Never forgotten.


----------

